# Food Safety News - 02/06/2022 Unapproved product, facility prompts CBD recall; other enforcement activities reported



## daveomak.fs (Feb 6, 2022)

*Unapproved product, facility prompts CBD recall; other enforcement activities reported*
By News Desk on Feb 06, 2022 12:03 am
Cannabidiol (CBD) oil has been recalled in Ireland after being made in an unregistered establishment. Hugold CBD Oils were recalled after they were processed at a site were operations had not been reported to authorities. Also, the products contain concentrated CBD which is an unauthorized novel food. A novel food is a food or ingredient... Continue Reading


*Soda recalled after consumer complains of glass in product*
By News Desk on Feb 05, 2022 03:29 pm
Following a consumer complaint, Loblaw Companies Ltd. is recalling PC brand Lemon & Ginger Sicilian Soda from the marketplace because of the possible presence of glass. The company reports that the soda was sold nationwide in Canada, according to a recall notice posted by the Canadian Food Inspection Agency. “Do not consume recalled products,” the... Continue Reading


----------

